# Most Honorable Chapter



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm new obviously and am triyng to get back into Warhammer. I played once while I was younger with Space Marines. After a long search, and I constantly flip-flop which is a horrible trait of mine, I ended up goign with Space Marines again.

Picking a specific chapter means alot to me. I am wandering, what is the most honourable chapter? As in fighting style...

Perhaps a better term would be "Chivalrous"...

I like Assault oriented chapters but I am open to suggestions, also I thought I saw something about chapters no longer have specific rules? huh?

Pleas enlighten me as to a chapter that is the most chivalrous and it'd be nice for it to be assault oriented, but It does not matter too much to me.

Thank You


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well the blue guys (ultra marines are basic nothing special)

they are about the most honorable chapter with out going to the girl super human (sisters of battle or grey knights)

but how about starting off posting a thread in the heretic section and introduce ourself


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

If you want honourable assault, Black Templars seem ideal.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

indeed black templars are the way to go. i HATE the smurfs big time, even though they are the most honorable. BUT the Imperial Fists and Black Templars are right up there too. Personally, and also because you want an assualt army, go templars. not only do they look tight but they are easier to paint then the Imperial Fists. the Fists are my favourite loyalist chapter though.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yup definately go with Templars!!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

templars, expecially if you spend the extra money for the upgrade kits, with that their models are ace and very unique.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lets see...the BA are, in my opinion, pretty chivalrous and, if im correct, pretty assault oriented...the BT have a 'knightly' feel about them and they are, as mentioned, assault oriented.

Space Wolves are an 'honorable' mention, please dont kill me SW players. but for what you want id think that they'd come in a semi distant 3rd.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fallen said:


> Space Wolves are an 'honorable' mention, please dont kill me SW players. but for what you want id think that they'd come in a semi distant 3rd.


No, I think you're right. The SWs are very honourable. Grimnar proved this when he nearly went to war with the Inquisition over the treatment of the survivors of the first war of Armageddon, who fought bravely against Chaos, and got thrown into concentration camps for their troubles when they won. They seem to care more for the citizens than most chapters, including the BT, who would gladly torch a whole planet in the same circumstances.

So, in my (biased) opinion, the Space Wolves are the most honourable of them all, and with being a wholly assault orientated army, they meet all your criteria. Join the Brotherhood of the Wolf!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd say the Salamanders tie with Space Wolves for honour stakes. Their Chapter Master going toe to toe with Captain Vinyard of the Marines Malevolent after the good captain bombarded a refugee camp because orks had gotten past the defences and were in the camp as well.

Or the fact that the Salamanders primarily deployed to areas in order to protect Imperial Citizens and then aided in the first stages of reconstruction.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

you could go with White Scars, the chapter is honourable as they go hunting alot, last time they destoryed a massive alpha legion army and brought back the head of a deamon prince, at the siege of terra they captured a space port or something and fought quite well.

There very good in assult, take them all bikes and mabye some assult marines, plus mabye you can take the character hes got good rules.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

The black templars are definatly the most zealous and Chivalrous, there fluff is more or less based upon the nights of old, so if thats what you mean then they are the definatly the one to go for.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dark Angels!* :rofl::rofl:

Couldn't resist. Srsly tho I'd say the Black Templars would be up your alley. They've got a penchant for melee and even some Teutonic livery! Not so sure about their "honor" though...:shok:


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

I regret not properly introducing myself, which I will do as soon as I am done writing this. My apologies.

First off, I am so impressed with the amount of help I have received in such a short amount of time! I am so happy! This proves this is a great forum to be a part of and that it is active, and the members are very kind.

Now to the "fluff"..

So...Could you fill me in more about the Space Wolves, Salamanders, and Black Templars?

It seems like Black Templars do some dishonorable things that I would like some further information on. Such as blowing up a planet....

When I read the Space Wolves stood against the poor treatment of veterans, that struck me. I am Interested in that, so if anyone could further tell more tales of the Space Wolves ( no pun intended) or good deeds that would be great. I also heard they are similar to Vikings?!

Also some more info about the Salamanders in general and to expand on their role. It sounds like the National Guard, which my father was in.

Please distinguish between extreme zeal for the Imperium, such as slaughtering citizens in the name of the Emperor and Chivalry, which would disobey orders to protect civilians, or stand up for war veterans. Black Templars seem awesome, yet they seem like the SS Waffen. I say this because they are similar in a lot of ways. They do a lot of disgraceful things, but it is for the Emperor/Fuhrer.

So....more of a King Arthur/Don Quixote than a Goebbels/SS "Do anything at any cost"


Again, Thank You so much for all the responses! They are greatly appreciated.


P.S. I got my new avatar  He is amazing if anyone around here knows who it might be. (Hopefully)


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Its napolean crossing the alps  Art gcse's are good for somethign! And I know the fluff for black templars, as i collect them. Basicaly when the Astares legions were split up, the most zealous and argueably the most religous joined the black templars. They refuse to have a homeworld, as they want to keep fighting in the way the emporer invisioned the space mairnes to do, massive crusades. These crusades are designed to cleanse the the stars of xeno's scum so that humanity can flourish. These crusades still continue and are saanctioned by the high marshal, and the high marshal alone. Thats why the black templars are slightly rouge, the high marshells of terra have liitle control over were and when the templars wil fight. And yes they will blow planets up if they get in their way, but thats the thing about them, they will stop at nothing to achieve their goals of cleansing the stars of xeno's and traitors due to there will to carry out the emporers vision.

hope thats about right, think it is, and thats of the top of my head so feel fre to correct me


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Napoleon. He's too short though ;D.

Honour, Valour and Creed do not come into 40K at all. The tenats that the Space Marines rule by is might is right. A Marine has no compuncture over shooting an enemy from a long distance away, neither would they give an Ork or Chaos Marine the opportunity to pick up a weapon they lost.

However, there are those that fight for the People, and fight with Empathy, there are those who fight for the Imperium, and there are those who fight no matter the cost.

Space Wolves, and Salamanders are far more empathatic than those of many other Chapters - Blood Angels, the aformentioned Marine Malevolent, and then the Black Templars.

The Space Wolves are similar to Vikings - they favour Axes, their homeworld is an Ice Planet, show favour in the Runes, and have myths similar to the gods of Pre-Medieval/Dark Age Scandinavia, not to mention the Tribes, Longboats, and harsh raiding lifestyle that their culture (homeworld) is based on. After the 1st War for Armageddon, Logan Grimnar was angry over the Inquisitions treatment of Imperial Guard veterans (who were either sentenced to death Immediately, sent to penal legions, or sent to work in Labour Camps or Chain Gangs for the Imperial Navy), the Civilians (intant execution), and the Space Marines who served (Mind Scrubbed). I can't remember what good it did, but either way, the Guardsmen died, fulfilling the wish of the Ordo Malleus.

Salamanders aren't really similar to anything that is known of today. They are your typical 'Terminators', however - using Meltas, Flamers and bolters as they walk forwards, shrugging off shots. But yes, during the 3rd War for Armageddon, Chapter Master Tu'Shan (who readily agreed, despite his equal rank, to subordinate himself and Chapter to the Great Wolf of the Space Wolves, Logan Grimnar) came to blows with a Captain of the Marine Malevolent, who oversaw the shelling of an Imperial Refugee camp, when Ork Speedfreakz broke through the lines.

Black Templars, however, despite their Piety, and vows, are fighters, pure and simple. They don't let doubts over treatment of the populace worry them - they have a greater goal. Most Chapters are like this - seeing the Imperium as important, but not going too far out of their way to protect them if it will result in the death of Battle Brothers. They see themselves as far more important.

However, Marines Malevolent, and prior to the Horus Heresy, the World Eaters and Night Lords were pure and simple sociopaths, not caring who they killed, as long as the job was done.

All chapters aren't proud of some things of their Past.

Ultramarines, despite their strength in the defence of Hive Fleet Behemoth (I think that was the first), during the Second invasion of the Tyranids, Chaplain Cassius sanctioned (if not suggest or order it, he agreed its use) the use of 'Scorched Earth', withdrawing from worlds, only to bombard the planet when the Hive ships descended to feed, with Cyclonic Warheads and Melta Missiles to incinerate the planet.


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

The man is good....^^^^^^

Hrmmm... So every Chapter is brutal to a point, but some to a lesser extent is what your saying?
So in Warhammer 40k there isn't Chivalry....
That hurts but I'll try to go with the least wretched one.
But there isn't one chapter known for allowing an Ork to pick up a weapon or a "Gentlemen's War"?



Yeah....Napoleon is my hero! It would be great to see a model similar to him


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mastershake16 said:


> But there isn't one chapter known for allowing an Ork to pick up a weapon?


:shok::shok:No... can't see _any_ marine ever letting that happen. It's hard enough to get them to drop the weapon in the first place (usually by chopping off the arm that's holding it).:biggrin:

While some chapters are more empathetic to the general populace of the Imperium, if it comes to the crunch, they will all do what ever it takes to win the battle against the enemies of the Imperium. 

So, as you have said, you can only pick the chapter which you think is the closest to the ideals you would like them to have. Also, before you pick, have a look at the models of the various chapters. The models themselves may be enough to sway your decision. As Vaz so eloquently put it, the BT are fighters, pure and simple, but they do have some really cool models. It would be a shame if you pick an army for their fluff only to decide you don't like the paint scheme or models. Best of luck.


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you...
I like the Templar paint job and looks alot better than SW, but the SW fluff is amazing!

Could anyone elaborate more on Salamanders?

Also I have figured, everyone must do some horrid things to achieve greatness...even using a "whiff of grape shot" on a crowd...So I am more accepting now and have decided it does not matter whether Assault or Ranged army...

If I can't have a nice clean knight army, I mine as well have an army modeled like the Grande Armée

too bad the damn Imperial Guard can't be elite troops like they really were in so many armies...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A whiff of grape shot:laugh:... you really are a Napoleon freak, aren't you?k:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The most honorable Chapter, I think, are the Blood Angels. They're certainly the most noble-- they're very concerned with the salvation of man, and the relevance of their Primarch's sacrifice to it. They somehow seem more human than other Space Marines-- they're flawed emotionally, they're talented outside of war (Blood Angels are artists, incidentally-- their unnaturally long lives, even for Space Marines, gives them time to hone skills outside of wielding a boltgun), and they strive to overcome their flaws and better themselves generally. 

The Black Templars have always struck me as space nazis. Yeah, they're supposed to be the Knights Templar, and there's a little bit of that, but some of the whole "let's kill everybody who isn't perfectly human!" and the sort of "father knows best" program they've got going on with their recruits just...yeah.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

o.k here i play as salamanders and know a fair bit about them.

salamanders: the are stronger than their bretheran brother chapters of space marines but are slower reacting then other chapters but still significantly faster than humans.

they are masters of black smith's (creating stuff) thats why they have lots of master crafted weapons e.g. the flamer, artificer armour, melta etc.

the dont like anything that requires levitation. e.g land speeders or assualt marines but still use them.

they are the most coragous chapter holding their ground when others would flee.

and their sking is a black to dark brown. their eyes are a fire red this is because of a mishap or what ever in the geane seed.

BUT black templar i cant really help you there in fluff. but the emperor champion is one sweet model and i can help in advice of painting them


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

ah alright, and I'm no Napoleon freak...a history freak perhaps...
I'm just in a Napoleonic mood...and people are apparently intelligent with my little references lol
Hmm...Didn't someone say Salamanders were similar to the National Guard? They get sent in to protect civilians or something? I wish to know more about that.

Is there a Chapter known for Artillery?

Im feeling mixed emotions...
Ive been told Templars are good then bad...They are leaning on the too much blind total faith for me.... 
So far this is what I think...please correct me if I'm wrong

Black Templar: Over-Zealous, Will do anything at any cost, "For The Emperor" mentality, close-combat oriented. Hate Psykers

Salamanders: Im a bit confused, but like a National Guard-ish role? don't know too much. I also don't know their style of combat.Good at making things.

Space Wolves: Rebellious, Are viking like and live on a planet named after a Norse mythological creature, Close Combat oriented, probably most Humane and Chivalrous










I'm sorry if I ask a lot of questions  I'm just so excited


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

sadly no there is no chapter known for artillery but the closest thing to that would be an imperial guard artillery company haha i have 1.

anyway space marines dont use artillery they specialise in drop out of sky and attack critical locations.

edit: the only space marine chapter using artillery is iron legion which are a siege army for chaos space marines.

also salamanders fight a close to medium fighting army. flamers, meltas, multi melta's they dont use much long range weapons.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Unlike most Chapters which hold themselves aloof from the populace of the world/s they govern the Salamanders frequently move amongst the people of Nocturn/Prometheus, and generally live a solitary life away from their battle brothers unless called to war.

During the 2nd battle for Armageddon their Chapter Master wasn't too proud to realise he didn't have the required experience to coordinate his forces with the Ultramarines and Blood Angels, so he followed Commander Dante's orders for the entirety of the campaign.

They prefer close range fire fights to long range duels, and as stated they're more than willing to spill their blood to ensure the safety of Emperor-fearing citizens. With the new rules for thunder hammers and storm shields their predominantly hammer armed assault terminator squads just became THE unit.

EDIT: whilst Space marine Chapters generally strike hard and fast before relocating to their next target, in some cases they do 'hold the line' so to speak.

Salamanders generally recruit younger than other chapters to (around 6 or 7), with each aspirant having to learn the skills of a black smith, like their Primarch Vulkan did. The Salamanders have a high regard for craftsmanship and artisans, so whilstthey might not be the artists that blood Angels are they do appreciate a well made object.


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

So...they don't have too much history, but will defend citizens...
Also they prefer Assaulting? or just Close Shooting?
this stuff is so interesting haha

So would everyone agree Black Templars are a bit too....Emperor loving..?

but i still might choose them because I am horrible at painting so I can't pick a fancy scheme :*(

Anyone have more info on Space Wolves?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

there is a fair bit of background stuff for the salamanders but just not as much as the SW or BT. They're a 1st Founding Chapter like the SW so they've got a proud (and particularly honourable) history stretching over 10,000 years, they prefer close range shooting to long range duels because they prefer the time tested methods of flame and melta weapons which necessitate a short range usage...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mastershake16 said:


> Space Wolves: Rebellious, Are viking like and live on a planet named after a Norse mythological creature, Close Combat oriented, probably most Humane and Chivalrous


There you go, everything you were looking for. :victory: 




mastershake16 said:


> I'm sorry if I ask a lot of questions  I'm just so excited


Don't worry about asking questions, you'll find everyone on here more than willing to help with any questions you may have.

Try this link. It should prove handy.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

hmmm...does anyone know a good Space Wolf book?

Maybe if i get into the mood i'll be more inspired...

Also are their specific Space Wold boxes I can buy anymore? I remember my first box ever was a Wolf Marine squad, and the guys there said it'd be fine hehe

Now to find some way, to sneak in something Napoleonic about my army...maybe a fleur de lis or some Napoleonic tactics hehe


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i remember 1 space wolf story book i thin i was in 3rd edition or early 4th edition. but it was a good book.

but titanicus has salamanders in that if you are after them if not you can choose armageedon it has black templars story on what they did.


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ill try em, but anyone else knwo any SW books?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well there's the series of 5 Space Wolf books centred around Ragnar Blackmane.


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

Are they good? what are they called? Any about Logan?

anyone hear of the Space Wolf Omnibus?? looks good


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

the Space Wolf Omnibus is the first 3 of the SW books I'm talking about. I can't quite remember the names of the books right now (despite owning them all) but they're fairly decent, the first 3 are definitely better than the last 2- Logan is in it but not as a main character.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Space Wolf, Blood Claw, Grey Hunter, and Wolf Blade are the 4 Books I know of in the Quadrilogy. Their may well be a 5th one, I can't remember the name of it though, if there is.

The first two give a good 'Privates Eye View' of the whol situation, from recruitment, and with detailed information about his 'previous' (big hint) life before he joined up. Wolf Blade shows Ragnar Blackmane (a Wolf Lord, who is the youngest, yet most promising of the Wolf Lords, who is thought to take over the position of Great Wolf, when Logan Dies) as a more grown up, and battle hardened, yet still naive Marine, and how he comes to terms with it. Also, in that book is probably the best described fight scene, which really played out well in my head.

I'd definately suggest reading that, whether you're looking for Marines in General, Space Wolves, or just a good read, or even you're new to the hobby, looking for background.

William King is one of the best authors of the Black Library - anything he has written is as close to Canon as is possible, and he has a definate ability in writing stories. Check out anything he has done, and you'll have a good read.

One thing that Black Library writers don't tend to write much about is the beast of all Chapters - Chapter Masters and the main command structure. While they like to show the orders of battle, it's a lot harder to write somethin, and keep it interesting from the POV of a supreme commander, not to mention removing the opportunity for as many fight sequences, which action books are bought for. Logan Grimnar plays a small, but important role in the Space Wolf books, and gives a bit of background about him, and several other Wolf Lords, or members of the Chapter who aspire to greatness.

Fleur de Lys are the property (Copyrighted 'n' everythin') by the Ordo Hereticus Chamber Militant, the Sisters of Battle. These are like Salamanders with Tits, basically. Burn, shoot, burn some more. But these have no compulsion of burning anything and everything.

Napoleonic Tactics? As in Column of Heavily Armoured Cavalry, with some big troops to lead?

Well, for a 2000 pt Army List, 3 Land Raiders, a Terminator Squad, and several Tactical Squads will give you that base. Artillery, depite being a favourite of Napoleon, is redundant in the Marines - Thunderfire cannons are too weak against certain opponents (Anything with an Armour Value), and Whirlwinds lack the destructive capabilities, it's more of a Support (well, Heavy Support, duh) vehicle, rather than damaging, which Vindicators, and Land Raiders do well in. But yeah, for the Curassiers, or the Big Boys, as shorty liked to call them, can well be represented by a Terminator Attack in Land Raiders. 

It works well for any Marine Army, but Salamanders, with Vulkan He'stan in particular tend to work wonders with it. Not to mention the ability for these armies to have three Land Raiders, and a Vindicator. End of Rambling now, any questions about each particular army, I'll try and help with - Space Wolves and Salamander/Vanilla Marines especially, but Black Templars I'll attempt to help with.


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you, That is very helpful....

So you recommend Salamanders and not Space Wolves then?
Also what is your standpoint on Sisters of Battle? Pertaining to what I am looking for in an army. Or are they just like Black Templars but women?

What is a standard size army, point size? That is what I will go for.

I also found this quote interesting from Wikipedia.
"The Sisters bear a resemblance to several knightly orders from Medieval Europe, and have a strong Gothic feel. Many of their heroines have the personae and attitude of Joan of Arc (especially in Martyrdom and Sainthood)." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sisters_of_Battle


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Completely different style. They have the knightly Fleur de Lys symbol, but they are Witch Hunters. Burn at the stake, lack of trial, execution if you can't prove your Innocence. Not Knightly at all.

Space Marines are known as the Angels of Death, and rightly so. They realise that they are the most efficient force in the Imperium for most military matters, and as such, they have a code in their chapter which they abide by.

There is no 'knightly' chapter, pious they are, but piety and honour aren't necessarily mutual. They may recognise different objectives - save the people, or kill everything, basically.

When you're facing Titans and Superheavy tanks, and all you've got is a boltgun, the last thing you're going to want to do is have some honourable idea, and allow your sworn enemy to pick up his axe. He's more likely to kill you.

There's a lot of scope to make your own chapter, and you're more than welcome to use the Fleur de lys for your own symbol - the Red Templars (incidentally, nothing is known of them - only ideas are based on a single image in 4th Edition Space Marines - they had Red armour, with a Gold Trim, and a white Fleur de lys symbol. They also favoured Attack bikes and Marine bikes, with their name, it's thought they are some even more combative splinter of the Black Templars, which themselves are the most combative of the Imperial Fists) use the symbol, or you could make your own variant on it.

I realise I'm not being too helpful (sorry for that), but as I said, there's so much scope, anything is possible, nearly. But you won't be letting your enemy pick up a weapon - an Ork even with his arm blown off is as likely to pick up the arm from the floor and beat you to death with it. There is little honour among enemies, but most chapters have competitions, ranging from Bloodless wrestling, to Blade duels, for 'honour'.

Black Templars have the best appearance of a Knight (censers, Swords, books of learning, acolytes/squires, prefering close combat over long range war etc), but as I said, no real Knightly honour as in the sense of Jousting etc.

Grey Knights are another matter - they take Black Templars to the extreme. But then again, they fight daemons - you ain't gonna give them a chance to get the weapon back.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If anything the Sister of Battle might even be considered MORE puritanical than the Black Templars (though it's a close run thing)- they are the worst sort of zealots, at least the BT act according to their conscience, lacking as that may be, but the Sisters dance to the tune of any high ranking member of the Ecclesiarchy or Inquisition.


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

You might like the Soul drinkers, they are anti imperium but pro humanity.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like you want a renegade Space Marine force. Not evil but simply not in line with Imperial dogma. Basically a force that fights for humanity not the Imperium.

Mind you if you love Napoleon and share is eternal love for all things that go bang from a long distance, you may prefer to make an army based around the Death Korp of Krieg siege armies (IG not SM). They have tons of mortar types and the wonderful thudd cannon (http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/quadl1.htm). They are, however, very WW1 looking but that does mean they still have that stand and shoot mentality and beautiful cavalry models (http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dkkdr.htm).


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

Explain more fluff about the Soul Drinkers...

Also I've read about half way into the Space Wolf book...It's amazing

He just died and they are bringing him back to life and he has been chosen to be a Space Marine...

I would make my own chapter, but I want my guys to be full of history. So when I bring em to the table people are like.....DAMN!

Those IG look...Awesome, but are Imperial Guard hard to play? And expensive? On top of that that doesn't look like something I could buy at my local gaming store haha I don't want to have to special order stuff, but If it's amazing..there is a possibility.Those look like WWI models so badly...it's scary. I mean gas masks, cavalry, even the helmets that look like the German helmets...

I will take them into consideration, along with Space Wolves,Salamanders,Black Templars, and Soul Drinkers..
I would just like to find out a bit more information about each.

Also what is important is that someone here plays them, so I can chat with them and relate. Talk strategies and all that. I dont want to be that guy with the exotic army that no one knows anyhting about haha.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

We do have our own Homebrew Fluff. If you feel like creating your own chapter, many of the members of the forum have actually made their own force.

Lengthy reading (I think that Space Wolf is a shorter book, tbh) here, but examples of fine work include Shogun Nates Void Stalkers, and my own, not as good Architects of Malice. We all have our different take, and you can go to extremes as you want.

There are too many examples in there - have a gander, and if you feel the creative buzz, you can make you own Marines Chapter. Again, we'll be there to waggle he finger, and say no if you make a mistake, but we'll also be happy to point you in a more helpful direction. .


----------



## mastershake16 (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, is there a way to renew my 3 year old dried up citadel paint?

I literally picked up my Boltgun Metal and was playing with it, its like a gum...lol

and Fangio please elaborate along with Abbo please...

Vaz, are you a big T.I fan? hehe

Also I don't think I could make a new chapter....

Who here plays Space Wolves,Salamanders,Black Templar,Death Korp, or Soul Drinkers?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey hey, was looking through my SM codex and I got a sentence or 2 that I thought you'd appreciate regarding the Salamanders:

3rd Battle for Armageddon-

'while some Chapters fought for the Emperor, and others for renown and glory, Tu' Shan [Salamander's Chapter master] and his Salamanders fought each battle for the people of Armageddon.'

'On more than one occasion, Tu'Shan threw his Brother-Marines into the most hopeless of battles to rescue embattledcivilian enclaves and settlements that other Imperial Commanders had been prepared to sacrifice for the sake of the wider war'

That pretty much sums up the character of the Salamanders in regards to their view of the average Imperial Citizen.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

On what aspect would you like me to expand on?

Also in terms of costs - there is a rumour that the next IG infantry sprue will allow the creation of Valhallans, Krieg and others. Should bring the price down even though the FW models are just awesome. I bought a squad and painted them the colour of the French army in world war 1 (blue and grey) but there is no really way I could afford to make an army from them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I played a variant, Feral, Space Wolves list, the 13th Company, when it was legal.

And yes, indeed I am. =).

The Space Wolves are a bit more tactically flexible though, and you can field more models, or even (shock horror), Tanks.


----------

